# My First Real Drift!!!



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I did my first real drift yesterday!!! Before was just minor slides in parking lots but yesterday was some full sideways action... on open diff. Just a question tough.... my car is still completely stock, so am I hurting my baby in any way by practicing?


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

do you hurt your car drifting?
yes drifting is very strenuous on your car. moreso on the tranny, motor mounts, struts, frame...blah,blah,blah
but, who cares when you have that shit-eating grin on your face.
and even if your car were fully modified youd still be stressing most moving parts on your vehicle...
but, if you dont break it you cant fix it  thats the fun part almost as fun as breaking it.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Ive had one "real" drift so far. eh....Id rather go fast 

-Jake


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Thnx 420... Like u said...its all worth it!!!


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

you know whats more fun?
just seeing how many 360s you can pull off...just a damn shame that only one wheel spins I need some LSD!


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah I'd rather go fast too...but, my worn out KA doesn't , like my integra gs-r did (well over 200hp) cant wait to start dumping every penny I earn into this car not only will it actually go fast it will drift as well.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

420sx said:


> *cant wait to start dumping every penny I earn into this car not only will it actually go fast it will drift as well. *


Well said


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

i just wanna drift if i wanna go fast i'd buy a supra wit a big turbo.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

well said dude (racin-type)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you drifted with an open diff?


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

thanks sleeper i kno cause use to have one but without the big T still fast as shit tho anyway...


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Joel said:


> *you drifted with an open diff? *


my thoughts exactly...


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

it is possible just not as predictable or easy to control


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

or just lame...


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Drifting with an open diff....uh sorry don't think so buddy, big power slide maybe, if you don't see 2 black trails come from your rear tires it's not going to happen baby.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't forget to pump up your tires, or you'll just be exhibiting gross displays of grip.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I think it was a drift... wasn't easy but im sure it was a drift...not e-brake slide either... don't ask how. It just happened... all i know was that it took some speed and a fish tail


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Was it not a real drift????


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's put it this way...the VERY most important aspect to drifting is tire pressure above all else...above suspension, above skill. You need to inflate your tires to 25+psi (in japan the roads are grippier so they use 30psi) What you probably did, probably could have killed you.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Another thing plz plz never ever in a million years try to execute high speed drift without performance tires, your car will slide right into a wall/curb/tree/car/person because of understeer due to crappy grip. I'm not trying to knock you azRPS13 but man, you gotta learn the basic fundamentals first. Check out www.driftsession.com for some techniques so you can get further insight on drifting. Almost no one ever mentions the tire pressure thing, it's to screw with ppl that are new to drifting.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I looked to find a definition of drifting but could not find one.

I figured it was just sliding the car sideways wether you had control or not.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

The definition for drifting is "to cause a vehicle to exceed its tire's limits of adhision, exhibiting a lateral slip, resulting in an oversteered condition.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

not because I don't believe you, but where did you find that definition, or did you just make it up?


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh haha I found that definition at www.driftsession.com nah I didn't make it up , just jacked it from them sounds nice though eh?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Thnx for the info bro... good lookin out. I wasnt going too fast not yet at least. But I'm just goin through trial and error in a huge parking lot. Can you be my drifting guru? Cause i dont have anyone to talk to about drifting out here. Oh yea my PSI are on the exact. Any thing else i need to Kno? still learning....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

did you countersteer?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Let's put it this way...the VERY most important aspect to drifting is tire pressure above all else...above suspension, above skill. You need to inflate your tires to 25+psi (in japan the roads are grippier so they use 30psi) What you probably did, probably could have killed you. *


what do you normally drive around on? Mine are at 33 at the moment and thats 15's. My 17's I run on 36.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok AzRPS13, it's time to learn how to heel-toe-shift, you'll need to learn this in order to execute a longer drift. Because if you don't learn heel-toe, when you downshift to keep your rpm's high, the back end will break loose even more(spin-out). If you're running around in size 12 shoes (try to use flexible shoes if you do, like me) you may think heel-toe is impossible, but there's an easier way to do it. 1stly depress the clutch once, press on the clutch and hold it, put your toes on the brake to match wheel speed, then 'blip' the throttle with your heel until you see/hear it match your previous rpm's to keep your engine speed in check, then shift. This should be done very quickly, without hesitation. 

The beginners way to practice heel-toe, is quite simply every time you slow down at a light, depress clutch, press clutch then blip the engine and downshift....ahh feels smooth huh...nice eh? Actually if you do this during everyday driving you'll make your drive train last longer...less stress.

Ok, big foot method, if you're blessed with decently sized footwear, then you might be forced to...it's pretty simple, it's what I call toe-heel shift. Instead of using your toe to press on the brake use your heel and pivot your foot so that your toe can 'blip' the throttle.

Ok, well if you're serious about drifting try your very hardest to learn this until it becomes 2nd nature. Since my father had experience driving diesal semis, I've always done heel-toe even though I never knew it was a driving technique.

If you have any other q's feel free to ask, as for my tire psi, I think I'm running 15-20 psi. (My rear tires are pretty much bald, so drifting occurs without trying). Your front tires are what pretty much keep you on the road so no need to worry.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *did you countersteer? *


Of course


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

< no prob i got 9.5's holding up this toothpick
I got heel- toe down but not as second nature (getting there)
(This is cool i never had a personal trainer B4)


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok, now you'll need a LSD (limited slip differential) it'll keep power going to both wheels, and is necessary to perform those nice cool long drift or sequential drifts. There are 3 main types of lsd's helical, viscous, and uh...god I hate when I forget shit, the one that KaaZ manufactures fits the 3rd category, when I remember I'll edit this post.

Oh yea, azrps13, you should try to find any videos that have the "dorikin" drift king Keiichi Tsuchiya, his style of drift is almost an art form, the way he sways between grip and drift...he makes it look too simple.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

mechanical


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ya but anywhoot, got any q's feel free to ask, if I can answer it I will.


----------



## Hulksmash (Apr 25, 2003)

azRPS13 i live near in AZ myself and was wondering if i could be your understudy or at least sniff your tires..HAHA


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hulksmash said:


> *azRPS13 i live near in AZ myself and was wondering if i could be your understudy or at least sniff your tires..HAHA *


lol


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

NOPE, sorry joel you're wrong, mechanical...how vague? Howza bout a clutch type differential, that's the 3rd one that I meant to mention.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

lol u remembered :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *NOPE, sorry joel you're wrong, mechanical...how vague? Howza bout a clutch type differential, that's the 3rd one that I meant to mention. *


The three types of LSD are Viscous, Mechanical and Clutch
Helical comes under mechanical but can be argued as a fourth


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *NOPE, sorry joel you're wrong, mechanical...how vague? Howza bout a clutch type differential, that's the 3rd one that I meant to mention. *


it's mechanical, get a clue dreamer.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drft1580- you're so misinformed. shutup


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *drft1580- you're so misinformed. shutup *


WERD!!!!!!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Joel, Nice car man... black is a great color
how old are you?


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Everyone who said mechanical doesn't know shit about differentials, sorry it's viscous, helical (quaffe), and clutch-type(kaaz). "helical can be argued as mechanical" bitch you didn't even mention clutch type earlier so stfu, and if you idiots agree, then go ahead follow the lead lemming your retards


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Everyone who said mechanical doesn't know shit about differentials, sorry it's viscous, helical (quaffe), and clutch-type(kaaz). "helical can be argued as mechanical" bitch you didn't even mention clutch type earlier so stfu, and if you idiots agree, then go ahead follow the lead lemming your retards *



ohhhhhhhhh does someone have their panites in a bunch. First you say there is no mechanical LSD, then say Helical can be arugably called mechanical. Get your shit straight bitch. Follow the lemmings. Yes please.....we dont blow up tow cars. oh mighty tuner drft1580


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hahaha, you're just a hater nx2000 , y'know what...I really don't want to waste time on 12 year olds with no fuckin cars in the first place, so please just shut hmmm the fuck up?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Okay

23 born Oct 1979

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289622001

check the swap bitch

want more pics???


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Dammit I said I'm sorry earlier in a different post dammit.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Everyone who said mechanical doesn't know shit about differentials, sorry it's viscous, helical (quaffe), and clutch-type(kaaz). "helical can be argued as mechanical" bitch you didn't even mention clutch type earlier so stfu, and if you idiots agree, then go ahead follow the lead lemming your retards *


Yeah ok, wasnt arguing, just making a clarification on my part.

Kaaz website says:
"The type we manufacture is known in the automotive industry as “Mechanical L.S.D.”, also referred to as “Multi-Plate L.S.D.” "


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *Okay
> 
> 23 born Oct 1979
> 
> ...


hahaha










drift1580: you cannot drift, you dont not have a 180sx, you do not have a strawberry face kit, please stop reading magazines, and get your hand off it.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Drft1580 said:


> ...What you probably did, probably could have killed you.



huh? Okay...maybe you both are talking two different things...a pure drift (you) vs sliding the ass end around and sliding sideways through a corner (him)

Both are drifts... Yes you can drift with an open diff...shit you can drift a front wheel drive car w/out e-brake if you know how...and I do. Not anywhere near as fun or "pure" 

I UNDERSTAND you are promoting the pure form of drifting...the sliding of the car into a turn...the loss of traction with 100% control...I hate when people say drifting is losing control while being in control...*slaps head

Not everyone has the ability currently to compete in drifting competitions and place...this doesn't mean they can't drift. Geez man you act like only pro's who slide sideways at 80mph are REALLY drifting. I drift /slide /whatever on dirt roads all the time. I'm not highly skilled at it but I certanly ain't about to kill myself? 

That said...drifting IS dangerous but so is driving...point made...point taken...drive safe...buckle up...be careful...don't be A DUMBASS...(not you Drft1580...the noobs)


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> did you countersteer?


if he didn't it wouldn't have been a drift...that's like so beyond common sense bro


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no shit "bro"... most people think they drifted but most of them don't counter steer therefore they just slide...

one more thing. DON'T REVIVE OLD THREADS.

August of 2003...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HAHAHA my noob days.... But drift1580 has been banned and this thread is older than the rotten cheese in my fridge lol!!! You might get flamed but GUYS CALM DOWN I GOT THIS ONE.... Yes it was a drift, not a good one but none the less a drift... I've gotten better but completely good yet... but yeah dont revive old threads!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

holy fuggin old thread!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> HAHAHA my noob days.... But drift1580 has been banned and this thread is older than the rotten cheese in my fridge lol!!! You might get flamed but GUYS CALM DOWN I GOT THIS ONE.... Yes it was a drift, not a good one but none the less a drift... I've gotten better but completely good yet... but yeah dont revive old threads!



haha you suck!  did you ever end up going to pavillions? did you see the rb rhd with your own eyes?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Sigh... no... Family members B-day When can i try and see it again


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll PM you again when I know I'm free.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Sweet!


----------

